# Impossible d'imprimer avec XCode



## Astro25 (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Me revoici avec XCode...
Quand je souhaite imprimer mon code (.h, .c), impossible : XCode plante.
Je suis sous SL (10.6.8), et XCode 3.2.6.
Je peux fournir le rapport d'erreur si nécessaire ! :rateau:
Je suis assez énervé, car je ne comprends pas d'où peut venir le problème, surtout que SL et XCode sont à jour, et que je ne les maltraite pas vraiment... :mouais:

Merci de vos idées & solutions !

Amicalement,


----------



## quark67 (10 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, je propose une solution qui peut-être évitera le plantage de Xcode, mais sans garantie. D'autant qu'il n'est pas indiqué à quel moment Xcode plante.
Essayons quand-même. Plutôt que d'imprimer directement (c'est à dire, sur du papier), que se passe-t-il si dans le dialogue d'impression tu choisis d'enregistrer au format PDF ?
Si l'enregistrement se déroule correctement, il suffira d'ouvrir le PDF dans Aperçu par exemple et d'imprimer dans ce dernier logiciel.


----------



## Astro25 (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse quark67 !
Dans mon cas, si j'ouvre le fichier en .pdf (avec l'aperçu avant impression), au moment de l'impression, tout plante, et je ne peux quand même pas imprimer.
Pour ce qui est de l'enregistrement en .pdf, ça plante aussi.
Donc, le problème doit être relativement grave...

Des idées ?

Amicalement,


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

Et si tu essayes d'ouvrir ton fichier depuis TextEdit et de l'imprimer ?


----------



## Astro25 (11 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse Tucpasquic !
En effet, ça marche bien avec TextEdit, ce qui est assez normal 
Le problème est que je perds la coloration syntaxique, et comme je ne suis pas un expert en C (loin de là), ça m'ennuie un peu...
Je dois donc avoir un soucis au niveau d'XCode, mais je ne sais pas lequel 

Cordialement,


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2013)

Tu ne dois pas perdre la coloration syntaxique si tu crees un document en format Rich Text (fichier RTF). Reessaye TextEdit comme cela. Si TextEdit t'ouvre directement un TXT vierge, change les Preferences pour RTF a la place de Plain Text.


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

La coloration syntaxique n'est pas faite à la volée par Xcode ?


----------



## Lio70 (11 Mai 2013)

Si mais Astro disait qu'il la perdait en imprimant a partir de TextEdit. J'en deduis qu'il copie/colle son texte dans un nouveau document vierge cree dans TextEdit en format Plain text (TXT). Pour ne pas la perdre, il doit creer un document Rich text (RTF).


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2013)

Ah, moi je pensais qu'il ouvrait son fichier .c directement avec TextEdit 
D'ou la perte de la coloration syntaxique.


----------



## Astro25 (12 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses !
En effet, le format .rtf permet de garder la coloration syntaxique, mais c'est quand même très pénible pour imprimer.
En effet, je dois auparavant ouvrir mon .c ou .h avec XCode, puis copier sous TextEdit. Si j'ouvre directement ces fichiers avec TextEdit, j'obtiens du noir & blanc 
Donc d'où peut venir le soucis sous XCode ? 
Je précise que je n'ai pas installé de module additionnel pour XCode, et que mis à part GTK que j'essaie d'installer (sans succès pour le moment, cf. mon autre post), je n'ai pas "bricolé" dans XCode...
Le problème ne semble pas non plus être très connu...
D'autres idées donc ? 

Merci encore,

Cordialement,


----------



## ntx (12 Mai 2013)

Regarde dans le crash log de Xcode, peut être y aura-t-il une piste ? Si tu n'as pas trouvé d'infos sur le net concernant ce problème, c'est qu'il doit venir de ta conf.


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2013)

Si tu fais PDF > Sauver (et non pas Aperçu).

Parce que l'aperçu, ça doit utiliser le profil de l'imprimante&#8230;

D'ailleurs, tu pourrais essayer de supprimer ton/tes imprimantes pour voir &#8230; ?


----------



## Dante059 (14 Mai 2013)

Installe "TextWrangler", c'est un peu comme Notepad++ sous Windows et il prend en charge (il me semble) la coloration syntaxique.

http://ash.barebones.com/TextWrangler_4.5.1.dmg

Essaye d'ouvrir ton fichier avec ça et dis nous ce qu'il en est 


EDIT : Sur mes fichiers *.cpp, la coloration syntaxique est bien présente.


----------



## Astro25 (14 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos réponses !
Alors si je fais Imprimer->Pdf->Sauver en .pdf, ça plante aussi...
Pour ce qui est de TextWrangler, la coloration syntaxique est bien présente, bien qu'à mon goût moins agréable que celle d'XCode 
Par contre, je ne sais pas ce qu'est ce "blocage" de l'impression sous XCode, et je ne sais pas non plus d'où il vient...
Merci encore de m'aider !

Cordialement,


----------



## Dante059 (15 Mai 2013)

Une réinstallation de xCode est envisageable ?


----------



## flotow (15 Mai 2013)

Rien d'étrange dans la Console ?


----------



## ntx (15 Mai 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Regarde dans le crash log de Xcode, peut être y aura-t-il une piste ? Si tu n'as pas trouvé d'infos sur le net concernant ce problème, c'est qu'il doit venir de ta conf.


Et ???


----------



## flotow (16 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Rien d'étrange dans la Console ?





ntx a dit:


> Et ???



Ah oui :rateau:

Peut être qu'il ne peut pas imprimer le log car la console plante aussi


----------



## Astro25 (17 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses !
Si vous voulez, je peux vous faire passer le crash log, car il ne me dit pas grand chose... 
http://www.envoyercefichier.com/files/hjMWbQTY1368806688.html
J'ai supprimé à la fin les infos sur le Mac, c'est tout, sinon c'est un rapport tout beau tout neuf :rateau:
Pour ce qui est de la réinstallation d'XCode, en plein milieu du projet de C, je pense que ça va devoir attendre encore un peu 

Cordialement,

N.B : Rien d'anormal dans la Console, en apparence du moins


----------



## Astro25 (26 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,

Personne n'est intéressé par mon joli log d'erreur ? 
J'avoue que je ne sais pas ce qui plante, et que ça m'ennuie toujours de ne pas pouvoir imprimer...

Cordialement,


----------



## Larme (30 Mai 2013)

Bon, j'ai fait l'effort de le télécharger, mais bon, attendre 80 secondes pour pouvoir lire un pov' petit .rtf... 

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas regardé de plus près un crash, et j'dois dire que cette erreur :


> Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)


Me fait grandement penser à mon code quand il merde, ce fameux EXC_BAD_ACCESS()...

Bon, plus sérieusement, ce genre de crash logs, ça ne me parle (pas encore ?), mais j'ai fait l'effort de le mettre là, en accès direct...


----------



## Dante059 (31 Mai 2013)

> SIGSEGV :
> 
> En informatique, SIGSEGV est un signal sur les systèmes de type UNIX, et Linux en particulier.
> Il signifie « signal de violation de segmentation » (Signal Segmentation Violation).
> C'est un signal envoyé à un processus lorsque celui-ci fait référence à une zone de mémoire invalide, par exemple parce qu'elle ne lui appartient pas. Une interruption est alors déclenchée et interrompt le programme.



En gros, xCode essaye d'accéder à un emplacement mémoire qui ne lui est pas alloué.


----------



## Astro25 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci à vous pour vos réponses !
Merci particulièrement à Larme pour avoir facilité l'accès à mon fichier !
J'avais bien vu le SIGSEGV, puisque je le rencontre aussi quand je débuggue sur CodeBlocks sur Linux, pour mon projet de C.
Par contre, je ne sais pas pourquoi XCode me fait ça. Je n'ai pas modifié la config, et j'ai la version "Officielle pour les Developpers Apple" (bon, je ne développe pas grand chose, mais bon ).

Merci encore,

Cordialement,


----------

